# Fehlercode 0xc000007b



## Tingle (20. April 2013)

Hallo!

Ich hab hier einige nervenstrapazierende Tage hinter mir, in denen mein Windows 7 (Professional, 64 Bit) sich dranstellt, als würd ich von ihm ne Marsmission verlangen. Es ist schon seit einiger Zeit so, dass ich gewisse Programme einfach nicht starten kann, weil jedesmal die Meldung *"The Application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b). Click OK to close the application."* erscheint. Das hat sowohl Call of Duty 4 betroffen, als auch Adobe Illustrator CS6 (aber nur die 64-Bit-Version, die 32er geht ohne Probleme) und zuletzt Maya 2013 und 2014. Unzählige Stunden Google-Forschung haben mich bisher absolut nicht weitergebracht, weil alle vorgeschlagenen Lösungen nicht funktioniert haben.

Hier mal eine Liste von Dingen, die ich (auf Empfehlung) erfolglos ausprobiert habe:
- Programm neu installiert
- Programm in verschiedenen Kompatibilitätsmodi gestartet
- diverse Reinigungs- und Hilfetools (TuneUp, Microsoft Fixit, usw.) benutzt
- DirectX auf 9 gedowngradet
- chkdsk /R vom Windows-Installationsstick aus beim Booten durchlaufen gelassen
- Service Pack 1 deinstalliert und Windows 7 auf sich selbst geupdatet (also bei laufendem System die Installations-Exe aufgerufen und dann "upgrade" gewählt, was das gleiche OS nochmal "frisch" aufspielt ohne dabei die ganzen Programme und Dateien zu löschen)
- sfc /scannow durchlaufen gelassen
- Zugriff über neues Benutzerkonto ausprobiert

Ich hab mittlerweile echt keine Ahnung mehr, was ich noch probieren soll, eine komplette Neuinstallation sollte wirklich nur der allerletzte Ausweg sein. Als Ursachen hatte ich gelesen, dass es entweder was mit DirectX zu tun haben soll, oder irgendwelchen falsch zugeordneten .dll-Dateien oder dass Windows versucht, ein 64-Bit-Programm über einen "32-Bit-Weg" zu starten (was auch wieder mit der .dll-Sache zu tun haben soll).
Bei Maya 2014 handelt es sich jetzt um eine frisch von der Autodesk-Seite geladene Testversion, also es kann nicht an irgendwelchen fehlerhaften Patches oder so liegen.

Bei meinem Computer handelt es sich um ein Acer Aspire 5560G Notebook
Prozessor: AMD Quad-Core A8-3500M, bis zu 2.40 GHz
8GB RAM
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6740G2


Hat vielleicht noch jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Fehler gemacht?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. April 2013)

Kompletten Virenscan gemacht ?
Vorzugsweise mit einer Vollversion, also keine Demo/Gratis Version.

Normalerweise hilft bei so nervigen Problemen schon die Systemwiederherstellung (auf einen Punkt zurück setzen wo noch alles funktioniert hat), aber weil du schon so zahlreich herum gedoktort hast, habe ich meine zweifel das es jetzt noch hilft.

Schon mal das System ausgemistet ?
Also, alle Temporären Dateien löschen (Datenträgerbereinigung), alle unnötigen Dienste/Programme im Hintergrund deaktivieren (zb mit Autoruns), alle Cookies us vom Browser löschen.

Die Fehler müssen ja einen Grund haben, irgendwas von Dubiosen Seiten herunter geladen, wo was infiziert sein könnte, oder neue Programme/Treiber installiert ?

Ich würde aber die Situation nutzen, und neu installieren, denn ein frisch installiertes Win7 ist mit allen Treibern schon in einer Stunde drauf.


----------



## alexbirdie (20. April 2013)

Hi.

Ich habe ein bißchen gegoogelt und fand heraus, daß der 7b-error auf harddisk-probleme hinweist.

Folgenden tipp fand ich :  *chkdsk C: /R

*Außerdem fand ich die üblichen tipps, windows auf einen früheren Wiederherstellungspunkt zurück zu setzen oder mit der installations-dvd von windows ein repair zu versuchen.


----------



## Bennz (20. April 2013)

check deinen ram


----------



## OctoCore (20. April 2013)

Check alles, was nicht bei 3! auf dem Baum ist. 

Okay - auf der Softwareseite wurden ja fast so gut wie alle Checks gemacht - bis auf so simple Sachen wie:
_sfc /scannow_ über eine administrative Eingabeaufforderung und das Anlegen eines frischen Benutzerkontos, um mal zu schauen, wie es ohne profilmäßige Altlasten funktioniert.


----------



## Tingle (20. April 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5200808 schrieb:
			
		

> Kompletten Virenscan gemacht ?
> Vorzugsweise mit einer Vollversion, also keine Demo/Gratis Version.
> 
> Normalerweise hilft bei so nervigen Problemen schon die Systemwiederherstellung (auf einen Punkt zurück setzen wo noch alles funktioniert hat), aber weil du schon so zahlreich herum gedoktort hast, habe ich meine zweifel das es jetzt noch hilft.
> ...



Virenscans hab ich auch schon viele gemacht, allerdings nur mit der registrierten Gratisversion von Avast.
Das Problem ist vor etlichen Monaten das erste Mal aufgetreten (bei CoD) und damals hab ich mir noch nix weiter dabei gedacht. Aber deshalb kann ich mit System Restore heute nicht mehr viel erreichen. Ausgemistet hab ich auch schon mehrfach mit allen möglichen Tools. Könnte sein dass der Fehler von irgendwelchem installierten Mist oder Treibern hervorgerufen wurde, aber hab halt keine Ahnung, was genau es sein könnte.

Windows und die Treiber selbst neu aufzusetzen wäre in der Tat schnell erledigt, aber die ganzen Programme, die ich draufhab, würden ziemlich lange dauern. Außerdem könnte ich einige nicht mehr herstellen, wie z.B. Ashampoo Burning Studio 2013, das ich aus dem Chip.de-Adventskalender hatte, also mit einem zeitlich begrenzten Aktivationsschlüssel. Und wenn es danach immer noch nicht funktionieren sollte, wäre der ganze Mist umsonst gewesen.
Ich denk zwar schon, dass ich letztendlich keine Wahl haben werd, aber vorher möchte ich doch so viel wie möglich ausprobiert haben, was helfen könnte.




alexbirdie schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich habe ein bißchen gegoogelt und fand heraus, daß der 7b-error auf harddisk-probleme hinweist.
> 
> ...



Alles schon probiert (siehe Startpost).




Bennz schrieb:


> check deinen ram



Was genau meinst du damit?




OctoCore schrieb:


> Check alles, was nicht bei 3! auf dem Baum ist.
> 
> Okay - auf der Softwareseite wurden ja fast so gut wie alle Checks gemacht - bis auf so simple Sachen wie:
> _sfc /scannow_ über eine administrative Eingabeaufforderung und das Anlegen eines frischen Benutzerkontos, um mal zu schauen, wie es ohne profilmäßige Altlasten funktioniert.


 Danke für die Tipps, hab ich jetzt beides probiert, aber scannow meint, es wäre alles in Ordnung und mit neuem Benutzerkonto kommt der selbe Fehler.


----------



## OctoCore (20. April 2013)

Wenn sfc sagt: Alles okay! und der Fehler besteht weiter, ist das natürlich schlecht - schließt aber schon mal Probleme mit falsch zugeordneten Win-DLLs aus (allgemein und speziell die verstrubbelte 32/64bit-Sache).
Hm... und das sind nur die oben erwähnten Programme?
Was haben die gemeinsam - die greifen alle in irgendeiner Weise auf die Grafikhardware zu. 
Vielleicht mal den Grafiktreiber erneuern.
Viel fällt mir aber auch nicht ein.
Ansonsten noch: Wenn du dein System doch neu überbügelst - Bei Software, die innerhalb eines Zeitfensters installiert werden muss, stellst du eben einfach das passende Datum ein.  Klappt natürlich nicht, wenn sie während der Installation irgendwie online gehen muss.


----------



## Tingle (21. April 2013)

Jap, betrifft (zur Zeit) nur die drei Programme. Bei CoD4 war's seltsamerweise nur der Singleplayer-Modus, wenn ich die Multiplayer-Exe gestartet hab, lief's normal.

Grafiktreiber hatte ich gestern erneuert...

Ich frag mich echt, wie so ein Fehler bei so vielen Leuten auftauchen kann, aber niemand kann ihn beheben (also wenn man sich Google mal so anschaut). Kann doch nicht sein, dass ein System sich so ins Jenseits schießt, dass man da nix mehr machen kann. Ist ja auch nicht so, als würd ich gedankenlos jeden Mist aus dem Netz laden...


----------



## Tingle (29. April 2013)

Ok, hab's jetzt komplett neuinstalliert und endlich läuft alles.


----------



## GuesswhoIam (31. Dezember 2017)

Hallo ich habe ein ähnliches Problem!
Brauche dringend Hilfe!
Ich habe mirIL2 Battle of Stalingrad über steam runtergeladen als es fertig war drückte ich in Steam auf Anwendung ausführen. In Steam war zusehen wie sich der Status links zu "Wird Ausgführt...." ändert das blieb für ca. 4 Sekunden so. Dannach passierte nichts.
Als ich in den Ordner von Steam ging, wo das Spiel installiert war und die .exe öffnete wurde zuerst angezeigt, dass die "api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll" fehlte. Als ich sie in einem anderen Ordner fand und sie in den Ordner mit der .exe einfügte kam der Fehler:
" 0xc000007b die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden. Brauche bitte dringend Hilfe!!!!

Mein System:

Prozessor:   AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor
RAM: 16 GB
System: 64 Bit
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 290 Series


----------

